# Lenovo V570-intel Centrino Wimax 6150 issues



## orphansec (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello all 

I am trying to install my wireless driver, I have wireless connection, but its really unpredictable.


```
mrfree@orphsec:~ % ping www.google.com
PING www.google.com (64.233.176.106): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=0 ttl=246 time=46.845 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=32.551 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=2 ttl=246 time=44.183 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=3 ttl=246 time=52.287 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=4 ttl=246 time=2343.180 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=5 ttl=246 time=1411.828 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=6 ttl=246 time=562.535 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=7 ttl=246 time=460.197 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=8 ttl=246 time=32.472 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=9 ttl=246 time=334.299 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=10 ttl=246 time=1414.896 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=11 ttl=246 time=2309.839 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=12 ttl=246 time=2508.410 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=13 ttl=246 time=1982.375 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=14 ttl=246 time=1977.984 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=15 ttl=246 time=1111.149 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=16 ttl=246 time=116.050 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=17 ttl=246 time=394.482 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=18 ttl=246 time=546.460 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=19 ttl=246 time=335.577 ms
64 bytes from 64.233.176.106: icmp_seq=20 ttl=246 time=626.280 ms
^Z
Suspended
mrfree@orphsec:~ %
```
I have followed iwn(4) and installed what I thought was the right firmware.
/boot/loader.conf

```
if_iwn_load = "YES"
iwn60002bfw_load="YES"
```
/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC

```
device          wlan
device          firmware
device          iwn6000g2bfw
```
And just in case it may help, here is `pciconf -lbev`:

```
iwn0@pci0:2:0:0:        class=0x028000 card=0x13158086 chip=0x08868086 rev=0x67 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xd0500000, size 8192, enabled
re0@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x397517aa chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x2000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xd0404000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [20] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xd0400000, size 16384, enabled
  PCI-e errors = Correctable Error Detected
     Corrected = Receiver Error
                 Bad DLLP
mrfree@orphsec:~ %
```
Please old wise ones, direct me through my moment of ignorance. Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## albertobsd (May 1, 2015)

Driver is OK
The connection look good (all ping was reply), but only the time of response is very variable. The ping tool only send 64  bytes of data.

I imagine surfing the internet is very slow for you.

There is another device without FreeBSD with the same problem ?
Interference by the microwave?
How close are you to the router?


----------



## orphansec (May 2, 2015)

albertobsd said:


> Driver is OK
> I imagine surfing the internet is very slow for you.


I am only getting a wireless connection if I sit right next to the router. I followed a firmware tutorial and got it working flawlessly, but a couple hours later my laptop crashed for unrelated reasons and I haven't been able to reproduce the fix since.


----------



## albertobsd (May 3, 2015)

orphansec said:


> but a couple hours later my laptop crashed for unrelated reasons and I haven't been able to reproduce the fix since.



Time ago I had the same problem with the Intel Wireless Pro 3945abg driver. Without no reason FreeBSD enter in Kernel Panic after a few hours.

The driver was newly and was still a beta test. Never work fine for my laptop ( In that moment a VAIO VGN-N350 )

Try to find some clue on logs file see if any DIAGNOSTICS messages was sent.

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=iwn&sektion=4#end


----------

